# Which aftermarket struts?



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

So I've decided to keep my 240 and fix her up...

But I need new struts, I don't have a lot of money right now so what struts are better than stock wtihout a heavy price tag? 

I really want Tein Flex with EDFC but don't have 1200 just sitting around...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

save up and buy some megan coilovers. tein and tanabe also make some cheap ones as well. trust me, its very worth saving the money for them. a spring and strut combo will almost cost just as much. its very worth it in the end.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah I really want those tein type flex over anything.... So I'll just save up =)


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

i have herd good things about stance and i dont think they are very pricey either.


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

i put kyb adjustables and i like them alot 300 at ebay


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll check them out thanks!


----------



## Frain (Nov 16, 2007)

HEATHE said:


> i put kyb adjustables and i like them alot 300 at ebay


Are they softer or harder than OEM and did you need to change springs?


----------

